# 29 self-sustaining acres in TN



## dexterforme (May 31, 2006)

Have our 30 acre farm for sale. Very well-built home, barn, chicken coop, greenhouse with 3/4 mile of Sequatchie River flowing through to create your own electricity. Fenced and cross-fenced with automatic waterers put in as well as a pump in river to water with. Check out pics at United Country Realty, Crossville, TN Look for the beautiful farmhouse. 
Price is steep, but well worth it...Need to sell, so make an offer.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Suggest you add the link


----------



## blessedx5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Is this it?

http://tiny.cc/BO7IJ

$999,000 - a *little* steep?

(You might be posting this in the wrong forum. :shrug


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

What a beautiful property. I wonder if You might take a land contract on just the doghouse.:bouncy: Best of luck.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

and why the computer-generated picture (if that link is it)?


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ha...


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

computer generated picture??

beautiful property. i would love to have water like that running through my farm!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm wondering about that "computer generated picture" comment, myself.

Looks like the hundreds of other land/house photos I've looked at over the years.


----------



## dexterforme (May 31, 2006)

Don't quite understand the computer generated pics? Here is the link for the property www.crossville-tennessee.com
Look for the colonial home listing (although not a colonial) (just a farmhouse) can private email for another pic if you think these are contrived. [email protected]


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

It's lovely. Good luck on the sale.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

dexterforme said:


> Have our 30 acre farm for sale. Very well-built home, barn, chicken coop, greenhouse with 3/4 mile of Sequatchie River flowing through to create your own electricity. Fenced and cross-fenced with automatic waterers put in as well as a pump in river to water with. Check out pics at United Country Realty, Crossville, TN Look for the beautiful farmhouse.
> Price is steep, but well worth it...Need to sell, so make an offer.


Self-sustaining indicates that the property will take care of itself, financially. So How much for the property? How much is the income from the property? No You, can's or possible maybees. Money talks, what are the numbers, right now today?


----------

